# Help! BRP not arrived!



## CJ-HC1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Spouse flew in the UK on Tuesday (vignette got stamped) and we went to the post office to pick up his BRP today and they said HO are "experiencing issues" printing them and it won't arrive until at least the 20th (on the visa letter it said it was available for collection from the 6th April, so we thought we were giving it plenty of time). Apparently 6000 people will be affected by the delay!

The problem is: we only flew in for 4 days to start house hunting, put down deposits, etc and pick up the BRP. We fly back to the Netherlands tonight, to make our "official" move back in two weeks.

Can my spouse use the vignette again on his re-entry in two weeks even if it's been stamped?

Or will we have to get a new vignette re-issued? (hopefully at no cost to us as it wasn't a problem on our end)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## CJ-HC1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Forgot to add - the vignette is valid until 29th April and under "Number of Entries" it says "MULT" which I assume means multiple? Not sure if this affects whether we can re-enter even after it's been stamped once?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can.


----------



## phunkymonkey (Jan 25, 2016)

CJ-HC1 said:


> Spouse flew in the UK on Tuesday (vignette got stamped) and we went to the post office to pick up his BRP today and they said HO are "experiencing issues" printing them and it won't arrive until at least the 20th (on the visa letter it said it was available for collection from the 6th April, so we thought we were giving it plenty of time). Apparently 6000 people will be affected by the delay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi! How do you know that 6000 people will be affected? This is making me wary of making a trip there soon. It's not cheap to fly!


----------



## Nadista (Apr 23, 2016)

*Nadista90*



CJ-HC1 said:


> Forgot to add - the vignette is valid until 29th April and under "Number of Entries" it says "MULT" which I assume means multiple? Not sure if this affects whether we can re-enter even after it's been stamped once?


Hi, we are in the same situation with my spouse, but need to travel on 6-8 of May and the vignette is up to 10th of May. Could you please confirm after you return to UK that it was ok to re-enter with the vignette? Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you going to return by the 10th of May?


----------



## Nadista (Apr 23, 2016)

*Nadista90*



nyclon said:


> Are you going to return by the 10th of May?


Yes, return flight is on the 8th of May. I've seen only one post in the internet about re-entering with the vignette which highly not recommends to travel before getting a brp. Are there any official comments on this? On the 9th of May we all should go to work so I'm worried


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should be ok, as I have said.


----------



## Nadista (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Joppa,

I have received an answer from BRPCollection*homeoffice.gsi.gov.uk about the problem with collecting the BRP:


"_Good Afternoon,

Thank you for your enquiry.

This enquiry has been passed to the appropriate team who are aware of this issue and who will contact you in due course.

In the meantime, the BRP Collection Team is unable to assist you any further in this matter.

We advise future travel arrangements should not be made before the BRP has been collected.

Regards,

Aaron

BRP Collection Team
Home Office_"

Could you please advise, what does it means that "BRP Collection Team is unable to assist" me? Is the problem with delivery or with printing? I don't quite get an idea from the answer, on which stage my BRP is. It is also said that I should not leave UK, so it seems I can't take the risk and have to close my travel plans if the BRP won't arrive this week. However, your opinion seems much more reasonable for me, because the vignette says it is MULT. Is there any other thing I can do to speed the process up? Thank you!


----------



## Nadista (Apr 23, 2016)

*Nadista*



Joppa said:


> You should be ok, as I have said.


Just want to tell the end of the story. Although there was a stong recomendation not to travel without a BRP in every message from the Home Office, entering UK with a valid 30-day visa was OK. We were asked several questions, so take all related documents with you. Messages from the Home Office might be helpfull too. Thanks.


----------



## Kestra (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm glad that you were okay getting back in. Did you collect the BRP yet? I'm a bit nervous as I'm making a trip to collect mine soon and I've heard about delays from other people as well.


----------



## phunkymonkey (Jan 25, 2016)

Kestra said:


> I'm glad that you were okay getting back in. Did you collect the BRP yet? I'm a bit nervous as I'm making a trip to collect mine soon and I've heard about delays from other people as well.




I collected mine when other people's cards were delayed (as shown on this thread). Hard to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveworld1966 (Jul 11, 2016)

hi ,
we got same issue i needed my BRP as i need to travel soon please let me know where did you collect yours??


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

steveworld1966 said:


> hi ,
> we got same issue i needed my BRP as i need to travel soon please let me know where did you collect yours??


If you apply from outside of the UK you collect your BRP at a designated post office after you arrive in the UK. If you applied form within the UK then you receive your BRP by post.


----------



## sj786 (May 26, 2016)

so I am here again , I guess Home Office wont let us rest in peace lol , so I have finally arrived in uk after my successful spouse visa application, I was told in to collect my brp from the local post office but when I went there they said it hasn't arrived whereas in the letter it says that my Brp will be ready for collection from 8th aug. upen enquiry thay said its been delayed due to technical issues and some one will contact you in due course . I cant open my back account, I cant work or leave county, so messed up, its been 3 weeks already no reply from them . has anyone experienced the same issue, please share


----------

